# Anyone not draw for Archery?



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone here didn't draw, of if you've heard of anyone that didn't pull an archery tag?


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

1500 Archery tags left http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggam ... ermits.php


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

huntinfool said:


> 1500 Archery tags left http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggam ... ermits.php


Those remaining tags are for youth only so there are a few diehards that are missing out this year.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Whoops


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I really should not complain, I drew a LE archery tag for Manti, but the weird thing is I put Southeastern Deer as choice 1 archery and choice 2 and buck bull combo as choice 3 and Northern as choice 4, Well I ended up with a northern rifle deer tag, who draws their fourth choice?

My buddy did southeastern as choice 1 and archery as choice 2 and he did not draw a tag at all.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

My understanding about how it works is that everyone's first choice is processed before moving on to everyone's second choice. So it is not hard to see how you could draw a fourth choice, depending on what is left when they get to fourth choices.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Was out at Wilde Arrow last week. I was told to feel good about getting my tag, said some of their customers did NOT draw an Archery Tag. Was also told that most guys are given up even putting in and are headed to Montana, Wyoming, Colorado and Idaho with there money bows. and such..


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

I remember reading a post on here last year that the archery tags in the state would come to this.......they were right.

It was when everyone was complaining that the archery tags over the counter sold out by 9AM the morning they were available. Many predicted it would be only available in the draw in the future and not all would get them. Well one season later and here we are. :evil:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its official, we are now an LE state.


-DallanC


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Its official, we are now an LE state.
> 
> -DallanC


and some only want to make it worse.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

That's too bad for those that didn't draw. I guess with the way the pref points work, you'll absolutely get one next year. Kinda lame. Archery success is around 9%, but those are the hunters they are really limiting...counterproductive if you ask me.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Agreed...........use left over muzzy tags for archery maybe. Not sure if those have sold out in past years or not.

Just not sure why elk is unlimited and deer is extremely limited?? Can anyone give me an explanation on that? I assume it has to do with buck/doe ratios.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Justdooit_Utah said:


> Agreed...........use left over muzzy tags for archery maybe. Not sure if those have sold out in past years or not.
> 
> Just not sure why elk is unlimited and deer is extremely limited?? Can anyone give me an explanation on that? I assume it has to do with buck/doe ratios.


To put it in simple terms, not as many people wish to chase elk with a bow to cause a major decrease in elk numbers. This WILL change in the next few years as more people don't draw deer tags, and people want to continue to chase critters. Mark my words, in less than 5 years, all big game will be draw only. When rifles hunters are allowed to go back to 7 day hunts or longer for deer, then pressure will again be taken off archery tags.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

richardjb said:


> Justdooit_Utah said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed...........use left over muzzy tags for archery maybe. Not sure if those have sold out in past years or not.
> ...


It is hard for archers to do much to the elk heard with 5-9% success rates for archery elk. and for all the years they have had the open quota for elk only around 10,000 archers buy an archery elk tag. It appears most think that elk are to be killed with a rifle.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

So more manly though to do it with a bow.............guess I'll have to man up! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Justdooit_Utah said:


> Agreed...........*use left over muzzy tags for archery maybe*. Not sure if those have sold out in past years or not.
> 
> Just not sure why elk is unlimited and deer is extremely limited?? Can anyone give me an explanation on that? I assume it has to do with buck/doe ratios.


Muzzy tags come out of the rifle pool, FYI.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Good info......thx.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I still don't know yet. I cannot get the DWR to send me the dang e-mail. I had a $35 charge on my card, but I also put in for a CWMU tag. Either way I'm going deer hunting, but I would like to know which tag I have. :evil:


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

I did not get an archery tag this year, but I am not too bumed because Elk has always been my main focus. It will stink if someone else gets the nice 28" buck I was chasing last year though. He should be nice this year!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

More than likely what will happen is not only will we slowly become an LE state, they will figure out how to get more money/time out of those desperate for a tag (such as dedicated hunters). Even though they increased the service hours this year, I think a lot of people will start to re-think not getting in now that all adult deer archery tags are gone in the draw. Maybe in the next two years they will bump it to 60 hours and $350.00 because people will end up paying it. Mark my words the DWR will feast on those that are desperate to hunt!!!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Long gone are the days that one can say "well, as long as I get my archery elk tag I've got no complaints" cause I'm sure that's what the deer archers were saying 10 years ago never thinking that the day would come that general archery tags would dry up. 

What I'm wondering is if the state is so money hungry and the archery success is so slim why wouldn't they just cash in on another $70,000 by selling 2000 more archery tags (or heck, another 10,000 since that would be at the most 1400 bucks taken state wide assuming the same success rates). Not to mention the increase in product sales to archery shops, other suppliers would likely get additional sales, etc. 

I don't know much about our DWR, but it seems to me a good DWR as a state agency would take into account the impact of their decisions not only on their own pocket books but on those of the hunting industry and related businesses here in the state.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I think they realize that they COULD increase the number of tags, but they probably also realize that if they do that they might not make as much in the long run as they could on getting more people in the draws spending 10.00 a pop to apply without having to dish out more tags and therefore potentially reduce the deer herd. I think they are banking on people being willing to pay more money and do more work for free just to hunt. Supply and demand even works in hunting, but I also think this and other practices they have started will begin a trend of people going to neighboring states to hunt more and more.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Why does the DWR come out the fall guy, here? They don't make the decisions...the Board does.

Last meeting, some Board members claimed concern about "fairness", thinking the bowhunt should have the same season length as the rifle hunt. (What's more fair than hunters restricting themselves to a stick and a string?) But when the Board makes that change this Fall, are you guys going to blame the DWR for it?

I guarantee you, the powers that be, (and that isn't the DWR), are happy to have you go hunt in another state because bottom line is that they don't want you on the mountain anyway. Your general season tag fee is chicken feed. As far as they're concerned, you're in the way and its better to let those bucks grow so that somebody will pay 100 times your tag fee or more to go hunting those big racks and hire an outfitter, too.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

hmm thats nice! I haven't put in for the archery deer ever I just wait till it goes on sale over the counter then buy one, that way I get the points and the tag. but now I've got no tag and two points(I wanted to go southern next year but it's gonna be archery now). Sure I've got the elk tag to look forward to, but that is a really hard hunt. I'm working in wyoming for the next few months, so maybe I will be here long enough to hunt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Why does the DWR come out the fall guy, here? They don't make the decisions...the Board does.
> 
> Last meeting, some Board members claimed concern about "fairness", thinking the bowhunt should have the same season length as the rifle hunt. (What's more fair than hunters restricting themselves to a stick and a string?) But when the Board makes that change this Fall, are you guys going to blame the DWR for it?
> 
> I guarantee you, the powers that be, (and that isn't the DWR), are happy to have you go hunt in another state because bottom line is that they don't want you on the mountain anyway. Your general season tag fee is chicken feed. As far as they're concerned, you're in the way and its better to let those bucks grow so that somebody will pay 100 times your tag fee or more to go hunting those big racks and hire an outfitter, too.


+100 with what fin is saying but ill go one step further. follow the $money$ and you will see who is paying the wildlifeboard to make their decisions "SFW".


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

The enemy goes by many names, but I do agree that the board is controlled by the Dark Lord "SFW" among others.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

Ther were about 140 people who didnt draw statewide archery as a 2nd or third choice...... I think the 5 day rifle hunt is to blame for people picking archery... next year when the 9 day rifle tag comes back archery tages wont be in such high demand. IMHO


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

elk_horn said:


> Ther were about 140 people who didnt draw statewide archery as a 2nd or third choice...... I think the 5 day rifle hunt is to blame for people picking archery... next year when the 9 day rifle tag comes back archery tages wont be in such high demand. IMHO


Yes only 140 people didn't DRAW. But how many didn't get archery tags period. People like myself that figured they would wait till they went on sale over the counter.

Next year with everyone knowing that they HAVE to put in the draw for a chance to get a tag, the numbers will be much higher of those left out in the cold.

The real question is, were there the same # of archery tags sold this year as last year?? Did that number increase or decrease?? Just curious.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

[/quote]Yes only 140 people didn't DRAW. But how many didn't get archery tags period. People like myself that figured they would wait till they went on sale over the counter.

Next year with everyone knowing that they HAVE to put in the draw for a chance to get a tag, the numbers will be much higher of those left out in the cold.

The real question is, were there the same # of archery tags sold this year as last year?? Did that number increase or decrease?? Just curious.[/quote]

1.Last year the left over archery tags sold out in a few hours. The writing was on the wall last year. If you want to hunt archery put in on the draw as your first choice not second or third or not at all.
2. The tag numbers if I remember correctly remained the same. People realized last year if they wanted a tag they needed to put in for it in the draw. The days of all the people who didn't draw their Southern rifle tag buy an archery tag otc are over. Just plan ahead.
3. If the rumors are true you can kiss it all goodbye next year anyway.

Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

I am not upset over the deal......just trying to look at the facts. I didn't put in, I didn't get a tag. Over it. I can always go muzzy if I want. Mule deer is not at the top of my list of animals to hunt anyway.

Archery is getting fun and this is my second year doing it. So while I would love to harvest an animal with a bow it does not make or break it for me.

I know that the archery elk success rates are put somewhere around 9%. What are the deer rates?

What rumors?


----------

